# Shoreham Cement Works



## DaveyGTI (Feb 1, 2010)

Shoreham cement works is a chalk quarry and cement plant on the river Adur in W. sussex, visited on a bright but cold sunday morning. There are two sites, orginally linked by conveyer, most of which is now gone, it was built in 1949 and closed in 1991, although the place is still used as storage for lorries and other quarrying machines. only visited the eastern site, will return for the west at some point! Its hard to get across a sense of scale of the place but the rotating kilns (below) are twice the hieght of a person and must be getting on for 1/4 mile long. The other odd feature, visible in the last photo is the formations of cement, there are cement stalactites in some places, its like cave formation process speeded up, understandable i guess when cement and limestone are not so disimilar!


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Lush*

Love this set,particularly the second shot..looks like an old b-movie robot!


----------



## sh0wtime (Feb 2, 2010)

i liked the chimney through the broken window, shows some scale of the place 
looks like you had a nice day too


----------



## DaveyGTI (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah we were defo lucky with the weather, i love the vastness of the place, its like something out of a movie, like a cement works in Mad Max would look like!


----------



## loxley (Feb 2, 2010)

great pics i will have to go down there to have a look and take pics . is it easy to get in .


----------



## DaveyGTI (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah if you use your eyes


----------



## loxley (Feb 3, 2010)

great it be my next place to go . have you bin in that big old place along the ridge in hastings . its on the left 
as you go towards ore not sure wot its name is .


----------



## DaveyGTI (Feb 3, 2010)

Hurst court, my report from it is at http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13130&highlight=hurst+court its in the process of being demolished, when i went in they'd just started, not much left of it now


----------



## loxley (Feb 3, 2010)

thats the place . i done some work in there some years ago now . wot a same .


----------

